# Finding usable photos from previous football world cups?



## gameprog (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello

I am developing an Android application and I would like to use some pictures from previous football world cups. Pictures of Pele, Maradona, Ronaldo etc.

What is the copyright status for these kind of images? Pictures from the 60s, do someone still own these? I guess so? Are rights bought by others when the photographer dies? Do pictures ever end up in the public domain?

I mean I can google search for pictures but first of all I am most likely not allowed to use them (or am I) and it is hard to find high resoluton ones.

I tried to google for stock photos but istockphoto, shutterstock etc don't have what I need.

Anyone that can give some advice on where to find pictures from the world cup in football? Obv preferrabl free but I am willing to pay an amount of 100$ if that can buy me 4-5 really good pictures in different resolutions.

If anyone have any for sale, please let me know!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 11, 2014)

They are copyright to the photographer for 70 years after their death


----------



## runnah (Jun 11, 2014)

Using previous photos will never ever work. FIFA owns all that stuff and they will never ever sell you the rights without a truck full of money delivered to their door. Your best bet is to find some stock photos of soccer related things. Even then you need to read the fine print because some won't allow you to use it in something designed to make money.


----------

